# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  خمس هدايا للصائمين

## acba77

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 خمس هدايا من الله للصائمين

 الهدية الاولى :
 ان خلوف فم الصائم اطيب عند الله من ريح المسك ، والخلوف بضم الخاء او فتحها هو تغير رائحة الفم عند خلو المعدة من الطعام وهي رائحة مستكرهة عند الناس ولكنها محببة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى



 الهدية الثانية :
 ان الملائكة تستغفر للصائمين حتى يفطروا ، والاستغفار هو طلب المغفرة وهي ستر الذنوب في الدنيا والآخرة والتجاوز عنها


 
الهدية الثالثة:
 ان الله يزين كل يوم جنته ويقول يوشك عبادي الصالحون ان يلقوا عنهم المؤونة والاذى ويصيروا اليك


 الهدية الرابعة:

 ان مردة الشياطين يصفدون بالسلاسل والاغلال فلا يصلون الى ما يريدون من عباد الله الصالحين من الاضلال عن الحق والتثبيط عن الخير وهذا من معونة الله لهم ان حبس عنهم عدوهم


 الهدية الخامسة:
 ان الله يغفر لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم في آخر ليلة من هذا الشهر اذا قاموا بما ينبغي ان يقوموا به في هذا الشهر المبارك من الصيام والقيام تفضلا منه سبحانه بتوفية اجورهم عند انتهاء اعمالهم فان العامل يوفى اجره عند انتهاء عمله

 اللهم اجعلنا جميعا من الفائزين بهذه الهدايا يارحم الراحمين واجعلنا من المقبولين يارب العالمين

*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*آممممممممممممممممممممممين يارب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

آممممممممممممممممممممممين يارب



باذن الله تعالي 
منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------

